# Dicofol fumigation of honey bees for the control of the mite varroa jacobsoni



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

So what's happened in the last 25 years with dicofol? 

Jean-Marc


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Dicofol*

Do you have a label or MSDA/
Ernie


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

I just posted it for interest. Personally, I know nothing about it and use minimal treatments for varroa at present.


----------



## megank (Mar 28, 2006)

jean-marc said:


> So what's happened in the last 25 years with dicofol?
> 
> Jean-Marc



Its out there....It sells under the name Kelthane...and yes it is specific to mites.

I wouldn't use it though


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

I wouldn't use it either, but I wonder why it's not out available as a miticide for beekeepers? Probably some applicator safety issues or residue issues, but I don't know.

Jean-Marc


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Kelthane...*

Kelthane...
Ok, now I know it :doh:
Ernie


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

The links provided didn't work for me. Any idea when it was posted by Peter B?


----------

